# ~~~>>>DAYTON & ZENITH Fest<<<~~~



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I would like to see some pics of Daytons & Zeniths rims, spinners,chips, & adapters.

I got a few pic Ive pulled off Lay It Low but I wanna see whats all out there


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

11


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

1


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

DD


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

SD


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know what kinda rim this is?? Im not sure


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 Z


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Z2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice.. TTT


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

72 spoke daytons


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: 72 spoke all gold center dayton


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Zenith
[attachmentid=243672]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 some gold 14's i sold last year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

2 of my 3 sets of 72's


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=243683]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: some 72 spoke zeniths and some dayton ko's


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the d's on my old big body


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: my custom made 72 spoke d's with chrome adapters


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: my 96 spoke gold center zeniths from 1999


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i MIGHT be making one of my 3 sets of 72's like my black ones and selling them ivehad alot of people want a set problem is its expensive.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

More pics TTT


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 01:13 AM~3609117
> *:biggrin: some 72 spoke zeniths and some dayton ko's
> *


box looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

more please


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 08:19 AM~3609130
> *:biggrin: my 96 spoke gold center zeniths from 1999
> *


Shit, I got that mag, it's a 2 dump set up on that 64 right? Did it transfer alot of fluid side to side when cutting corners?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

MY DAYTONS


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

FOR SALE, THEY ARE NEW, NEVER PUT ON A CAR, THEY DO HAVE BRAND NEW 175-70-14" TIRES.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

MY ZENITHS


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

ANOTHER SET I HAVE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

MY 14" ZENITHS


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

D's NUTZ!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

my d's


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 19 2005, 11:48 AM~3657504
> *my d's
> *



so u didnt have to trim skirts or shorten rear end to squeeze them d's 
?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2005, 12:11 PM~3657635
> *so u didnt have to trim skirts or shorten rear end to squeeze them d's
> ?
> *


nah man im telling you thats a stock rear end didnt have to modify the skirts or the rear end unless the original owner shortened the rear end didnt tell me about it.....it's wierd cause i still have about a half inch of space between the skirt and the rim and the other day i was trippin out when i put on some china wheels i still had about a quarter of an inch of space :dunno:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Zeniths are nice

But I'll stick to the 72 spoke "Killer Daytons"

.....with Zenith knock-offs is cool


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *so u didnt have to trim skirts or shorten rear end to squeeze them d's *


I've put 13x7 D's on a '62 and '64 with skirts and had about an 1 inch without shortening rearend or grinding the skirts

.................of course that's before hydros


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cool i might be selling my 72 spoke d's really soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Aug 19 2005, 03:55 PM~3657827
> *nah man im telling you thats a stock rear end didnt have to modify the skirts or the rear end unless the original owner shortened the rear end didnt tell me about it.....it's  wierd cause i still have about a half inch of space between the skirt and the rim and the other day i was trippin out when i put on some china wheels i still had about a quarter of an inch of space  :dunno:
> *


Yup the D's work fine with the skirts and stock suspension.Rolled mine for a year, no problems. It's once the car gets lifted is when you get the problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2005, 04:12 PM~3658585
> *cool i might be selling my 72 spoke d's really soon
> *


TRADE ME FOR THE 88'S


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bout the only pic i could come up with before the 1" narrowed rear axle FIRST PIC on top, below pic notice the setback.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

LOOK AT THE NASTY ASS WHEEL WELLS! LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you guys with your daytons and zeniths :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

look what i picked up og 100 spoke d's on 520's with only like 40 mile son them. they arent stamped but u can tell by the pics they r real. im gonna be working out a deal to trade these for some 88 spoke 13's :biggrin: nipples line up :biggrin: and got the sticker still on the back of the 520 after 10 years


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: actualy i think this car only went on and off of a trailer i dont think it was even driven


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2005, 01:22 AM~3664561
> *look what i picked up og 100 spoke d's on 520's with only like 40 mile son them. they arent stamped but u can tell by the pics they r real. im gonna be working out a deal to trade these for some 88 spoke 13's  :biggrin: nipples line up  :biggrin: and got the sticker still on the back of the 520 after 10 years
> *


how can you tell by the spokes :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dayton is the only company that lines up all the nipples and the spokes are stainless not chrome plated like chinese ones


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 12 2005, 04:34 PM~3606488
> *Anyone know what kinda rim this is?? Im not sure
> 
> 
> ...


cross laced zenith


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2005, 01:22 AM~3664561
> *look what i picked up og 100 spoke d's on 520's with only like 40 mile son them. they arent stamped but u can tell by the pics they r real. im gonna be working out a deal to trade these for some 88 spoke 13's  :biggrin: nipples line up  :biggrin: and got the sticker still on the back of the 520 after 10 years
> *


How much did those do you for?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

http://members.aol.com/thelizard72/golddaytons.jpg

Here are mine..........14x7 all gold .........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 21 2005, 07:07 PM~3667027
> *How much did those do you for?
> *



well i got a good deal im trying to work out a deal with someone on here for some 88 spoke 13's if nit they may be up for sale


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON MY LAC 96 OR 72 SPOKE ZENITHS THANKS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Aug 22 2005, 04:07 AM~3668360
> *WHAT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON MY LAC 96 OR 72 SPOKE ZENITHS THANKS
> *



how about 100 spoke d's on 520's :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

shit i didnt know them were 14's brent let me get the 5 20's :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Aug 22 2005, 11:20 PM~3673138
> *shit i didnt know them were 14's brent let me get the 5 20's :thumbsup:
> *



sold


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2005, 06:46 AM~3668555
> *how about 100 spoke d's on 520's  :0
> *


sounds good


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Aug 22 2005, 05:07 AM~3668360
> *WHAT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON MY LAC 96 OR 72 SPOKE ZENITHS THANKS
> *


well


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:roflmao: ok money is on the way!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 12 2005, 05:47 PM~3606526
> *:0 Z
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

how about a regal on 72s?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for D's.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

im looking to buy some zeniths or ds 72 or 88 spoke chrome let me know.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Sep 11 2005, 10:56 PM~3796392
> *im looking to buy some zeniths or ds 72 or 88 spoke chrome let me know.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203840
there you go


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Sep 11 2005, 11:01 PM~3796407
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203840
> there you go
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

How long has zenith been around?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my Ds on 5:20s


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres mine and they are for sale pm if if interisted.14x7 100 spokes for 900
[attachmentid=274832]
[attachmentid=274836]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2005, 09:56 PM~3802482
> *Heres mine and they are for sale pm if if interisted.14x7 100 spokes for 900
> [attachmentid=274832]
> [attachmentid=274836]
> *


That looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2005, 07:52 PM~3801581
> * my Ds on 5:20s
> *


That is one large white wall


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## the wheel dealer (May 25, 2005)

100 spoke DD Daytons and 72 spoke standard


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2005, 06:52 PM~3801581
> * my Ds on 5:20s
> *


nice tire homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DAYTONS 13'S 88 SPOKES


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Just got a set of 13" 88 spokes


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2005, 04:59 PM~3815949
> *Just got a set of 13" 88 spokes
> *


 wish I had those :tears: :banghead: :worship:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

TTT for Ds an Zs.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

sitting in the trunk of my car with the rest of my shit :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=289221]

[attachmentid=289217]

[attachmentid=289246]

gettin' my floss on as I slide my locs on
hit the corna' bitch hold on
Danas is what I roll on


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=290556]
:0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Damn, been a while since I had some actual Daytons. 96-97?


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HERE'S MY 100SPK DAYTON'S 13'S


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Sep 21 2005, 09:53 PM~3862242
> *sitting in the trunk of my car with the rest of my shit :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got some chrome 13 D' they might want to trade. By the way,they're not faded. I just refuse to clean them untill I get the right cleaner :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my 88 spokes


----------



## the wheel dealer (May 25, 2005)

a couple sets of d's


----------



## the wheel dealer (May 25, 2005)

15's 100 spoke rev.


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 19 2005, 09:45 AM~3656519
> *:0
> *


were did pick up those rims with the impala logo on them holla back !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Sold these last year...and I am still regretting the fact that I did sell them. :angry: Oh well, my car aint done anyway.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Oct 3 2005, 06:36 PM~3934871
> *were did pick up those rims with the impala logo on them holla back !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I bought my Daytons 6 years ago from a local shop,and the chips and ko's came from Gus Gomez at ShellHappy.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the wheel dealer_@Sep 29 2005, 05:11 PM~3910987
> *a couple sets of d's
> *



that's a cool pic


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Brand-new-D...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 05:17 AM~3958785
> *I bought my Daytons 6 years ago from a local shop,and the chips and ko's came from Gus Gomez at ShellHappy.
> 
> 
> *


DAM THEY LOOK SWEET


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

my daytons on 5.20's


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 12:11 AM~3609108
> *:0 some gold 14's i sold last year
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Why are my wheels being dispalyed ?? 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Here they are on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZogcaddy

brand new 14's with tires for 1,000 thats a steal and a half


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FORSALE OR TRADE


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

> *FORSALE OR TRADE*


what size and how $$$$ :dunno:


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

i know there not 13/14's but they a daytons 20''


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Nov 1 2005, 01:35 PM~4114326
> *what size and how $$$$  :dunno:
> *


1050 shipped 14X7 72'S


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

cool, how soon u looking to rid urself of them. Aver que pasa


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Nov 1 2005, 03:07 PM~4114951
> *cool, how soon u looking to rid urself of them.  Aver que pasa
> *


NOW THATS WHY I GOT THEM UP FORSALE HERE AND ON EBAY


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

finally put my black chips on


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 16 2005, 12:31 AM~4416751
> *
> *


on some..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice wheels i cant wait to put my 88's on my 63


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 16 2005, 02:31 AM~4416751
> *
> *


sweet


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i roll 72's on my 1946 FLEETMASTER!!! :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2005, 12:48 AM~4416782
> *nice wheels i cant wait to put my 88's on my 63
> *


gona look sweet on your 63!!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Dec 16 2005, 07:42 AM~4417672
> *sweet
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 16 2005, 01:34 AM~4416754
> *on some..
> *


Clean ass combo


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 16 2005, 01:34 AM~4416754
> *on some..
> *


 :cheesy: NICE 5.20'S


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

triple gold 88s with zeniths eagles


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 04:40 PM~4430931
> *triple gold 88s with zeniths eagles
> *


nice


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 01:40 PM~4430931
> *triple gold 88s with zeniths eagles
> *


nice looking wheel


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: ALL GOLD CENTER 72 SPOKE DAYTONS :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

king of rims - are those the daytons u were selling in the classifieds a while back


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 10:35 AM~4436129
> *king of rims - are those the daytons u were selling in the classifieds a while back
> *


yup, nobody wanted them so i put 'em on my ride.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 08:26 PM~4440183
> *yup, nobody wanted them so i put 'em on my ride.
> *


damn they cleaned up real nice :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 10:55 PM~4449044
> *damn they cleaned up real nice  :0
> *


they've always been clean


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 16 2005, 01:34 AM~4416754
> *on some..
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Mint 88 spoke Daytons with the hard to find (wide buffed out whitewalls) Hex nuts with caddychips, You just cant go wrong there! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt for those daytonas


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 88s are peeking at you 








:scrutinize:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

On ebay right now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-B...sspagenameZWDVW .


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

my daytons 
bought this set in 2000 :biggrin:
on my 70 conv.
now on my 64


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

more pics now on the four :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

last one cant find my close up shot on the four :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres mine.
[attachmentid=441830]
[attachmentid=441832]
[attachmentid=441833]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2006, 08:50 AM~4733184
> *Heres mine.
> [attachmentid=441830]
> [attachmentid=441832]
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Big Thanks to the Homie Derek at Dayton Wire wheel. Sent me a Free Shirt in the mail today.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I got a question - How can you tell if a rim is a dayton while it's on the car? One of my bros put some wires on his suburban and he says they are daytons but he is not sure. He said that what the tire shop told him...

Is there an easy way to tell??

Thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 13 2006, 08:29 PM~4842922
> *I got a question - How can you tell if a rim is a dayton while it's on the car?  One of my bros put some wires on his suburban and he says they are daytons but he is not sure.  He said that what the tire shop told him...
> 
> Is there an easy way to tell??
> ...


a quick way to tell if they are real

dayton wheels, the nipples all line up facing the same direction. they are the only wire wheel company that does this, to my knowledge.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how bout some 14s


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DANA DANES


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

MY 14X7 D'Z


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 13 2005, 08:37 AM~3804310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the stamped set I picked up for $600 with everything. The rims are like new. Pic is a shitty throw away camera. They came with brand new balloon tires. Gotta get some 175x70's


----------



## MR40CLIP (Feb 20, 2006)

BASTURD :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2006, 04:58 AM~4925081
> *:biggrin:
> *



seth when yu gonna change your spot lights?


----------



## MR40CLIP (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 17 2006, 10:04 AM~4867672
> *OUCH :0
> *


HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2006, 03:40 PM~4926478
> *seth when yu gonna change your spot lights?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

lonestar u get rid of those kos


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 01:01 PM~4980160
> *lonestar u get rid of those kos
> *


SOLD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 5 2006, 11:01 AM~4980160
> *lonestar u get rid of those kos
> *


yea i sold them.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Dayton 88's! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

You gotta love it. uffin:

OG porcelian white flags and red eagles. 

Brand spankin' new 2 ear swepts.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Those white chips would be tight for my caddy.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oops double post fkn server piece of shit!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

4 sale

[attachmentid=502878]


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are those pink/purple spokes real daytons


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 07:43 PM~5055842
> *are those pink/purple spokes real daytons
> *


Yes sir, i see the stamp on the hub!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5055842
> *are those pink/purple spokes real daytons
> *


yeah there real d's.....for what i payed they better be real :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u get them from dayton like that or did u take them apart


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

id guess he got them from dayton like that looks like all the nipples line up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well that why i ask. some of them look a little off. just cuious they are nice wheels though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 12:20 AM~5057646
> *well that why i ask. some of them look a little off. just cuious they are nice wheels though.
> *


Dayton doesnt powdercoat. They use baked on enamel.

Those wheels dont look laced properly. Amatures got to them.


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 12:11 AM~3609108
> *:0 some gold 14's i sold last year
> *


westup homie if you git some more center gold daytons
holla at me at coldblooeded c.c. elevenwayz tha name


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 08:01 PM~5049864
> *:biggrin:
> *



Nice knockoffs! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I got those on my 53 Pick Up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 16 2006, 04:16 PM~5062434
> *Nice knockoffs! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I got those on my 53 Pick Up.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 16 2006, 06:16 PM~5062434
> *Nice knockoffs! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I got those on my 53 Pick Up.
> *


 Now thats a truck!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 14 2006, 11:15 PM~5050204
> *4 sale
> 
> [attachmentid=502878]
> *


how much?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

just an upload


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

Imma run Torque Thrust on my 63


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2006, 08:09 PM~5070352
> *Imma run Torque Thrust on my 63
> *



imma run supremes on my 67.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

how much for these :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2006, 08:13 AM~5073592
> *:biggrin:
> *


wheres my set at


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 10:01 PM~5049864
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much for the set of these
two wing and red stickers.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all these ballers posting these pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 07:06 PM~5049424
> *You gotta love it. uffin:
> 
> OG porcelian white flags and red eagles.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2006, 05:10 PM~5070361
> *imma run supremes on my 67.
> *











imma put these on my 69 caprice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mine with 175x70 Hercules


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 18 2006, 04:47 PM~5075531
> *how much for the set of these
> two wing and red stickers.
> *


:around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fuckin D'z. Gotta love em.


----------



## Burnhoney (Mar 18, 2006)

MMmm I love me some daytons.  lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

To The Tizzo........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 03:21 PM~5068583
> *how much?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

dirty d's still look clean! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 22 2006, 11:37 AM~5099595
> *:0
> *


You sell Zeniths??


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Do "boulevard" Daytons have a stamp too? Are these just as good as "real" Daytons?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 26 2006, 08:28 AM~5121815
> *Do "boulevard" Daytons have a stamp too? Are these just as good as "real" Daytons?
> *


That is a *BIG FAT, HELL NO!* They never had the serial numbers when dayton was selling them. They were chinaman junk that carried the dayton name. They are no longer selling them, Thank god. They could never be compared in quality to the *REAL DEAL GENUINE* Daytons.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2006, 08:55 AM~5121939
> *That is a BIG FAT, HELL NO! They never had the serial numbers when dayton was selling them. They were chinaman junk that carried the dayton name. They are no longer selling them, Thank god. They could never be compared in quality to the REAL DEAL GENUINE Daytons.
> *



Boulevards came out to compete with the same market that hit them hard. The china man market. As soon as Bert had those first chinas copied off Dayton, (Big Daddy D's) they sold like hotcakes. Finally broke dicks could get a set of true knock offs for cheap. The Dayton sales took a hard hit, once he had them reproduced basically every company started buying them and putting them in their own companies boxes (Luxor, OG, Gangster, L.A. etc but they were all the same china wires from the same maker. Dayton did the same thing with the boulevard line. Bad move if you ask me. They lowered their own standards to compete with all the other guys selling the china wires. 
Im just glad they dont do it any more.

On another note, Dayton serial number question. Is the first 2 digits the year the set was made for example, mine start with 97. Is that they year of production?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 07:07 AM~5127049
> *On another note, Dayton serial number question. Is the first 2 digits the year the set was made for example, mine start with 97. Is that they year of production?
> *


I am told they dont represent date of production. Kinda sucks, but owell. There is no way of telling exactly when the wheels are produced, The serials are nothing but and ID tag that come back to your name when registered through dayton.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 06:07 AM~5127049
> *
> 
> On another note, Dayton serial number question. Is the first 2 digits the year the set was made for example, mine start with 97. Is that they year of production?
> *


I don't think so, because I bought a set of 88 spokes in 97, and it was before they had the stamp.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah sounds about right. I remember somebody had an ad in the classifieds stating his rims were made in 96 because his serial stamp started with 96. Just wanted to cofirm. 

Seths got the new stamped Dayton hammer. :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Mar 25 2006, 05:26 PM~5119246
> *dirty d's still look clean! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 11:29 AM~5127811
> *Yeah sounds about right. I remember somebody had an ad in the classifieds stating his rims were made in 96 because his serial stamp started with 96. Just wanted to cofirm.
> 
> Seths got the new stamped Dayton hammer.  :roflmao:
> *


Stamped Dayton on the grip. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Imma buy some 72 spoke D's


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5128773
> *Imma buy some 72 spoke D's
> *


to add to your collection?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 27 2006, 03:57 PM~5129738
> *to add to your collection?
> *


No, 2 sets of rims total and that's it. Croos lace, straight lace.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 27 2006, 05:08 PM~5129817
> *No, 2 sets of rims total and that's it. Croos lace, straight lace.
> *


I understand you clearly, KEEF.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2006, 09:29 AM~5127811
> *Yeah sounds about right. I remember somebody had an ad in the classifieds stating his rims were made in 96 because his serial stamp started with 96. Just wanted to cofirm.
> 
> Seths got the new stamped Dayton hammer.  :roflmao:
> *


i asked the people at dayton about the stamp. to see if they can tell me when they were made they said they cannot tell you when they were made from the stamp, unless u have the original paper work with the wheels...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2006, 11:52 PM~5139051
> *i asked the people at dayton about the stamp. to see if they can tell me when they were made they said they cannot tell you when they were made from the stamp, unless u have the original paper work with the wheels...
> *


Is there an echo in this bitch? 2 days 2 late....*SHAKEY SEAN IN DA HIZZZO!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 29 2006, 07:37 AM~5140626
> *Is there an echo in this bitch? 2 days 2 late....SHAKEY SEAN IN DA HIZZZO!
> *


didnt read back u know im about a week behind but i got my new comp,. 19 inch flat screen thats how i do it na mean.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SHAKEY SEAN, HOW IS THAT GRILL GUARD FOR THE 61?


----------



## danger 50 (Nov 24, 2005)

SO WHATS THE NUMBER TO GET THE RIMS?


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

I NEED BUY USED DAYTON AND SPOKE 72 , 13X7


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 09:46 AM~5140661
> *didnt read back  u know im about a week behind but i got my new comp,. 19 inch flat screen thats how i do it na mean.
> *


U BIG PIMPIN BIATCH!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 12:58 PM~5141917
> *SHAKEY SEAN, HOW IS THAT GRILL GUARD FOR THE 61?
> *


Chromed out.


----------



## thick1 (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2005, 06:16 AM~3609125
> *:biggrin: my custom made 72 spoke d's with chrome adapters
> *


That 64 is sick homie i need to get my rear narrowed bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thick1_@Mar 30 2006, 01:26 AM~5147000
> *That 64 is sick homie i need to get my rear narrowed bad.
> *


Dont tell me that 61 aint rollin yet? :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 4 2006, 03:28 AM~6501758
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn I forgot all about this fresh ass topic. :0 Throw my 72 cents in with one mismatch 2 bar knock off :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2006, 05:05 AM~6501933
> *Damn I forgot all about this fresh ass topic.  :0 Throw my 72 cents in with one mismatch 2 bar knock off  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS GOOD 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 4 2006, 01:01 PM~6503167
> *SHIT LOOKS GOOD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I need some impala chips and my dark brown cloth top!


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

here are a couple of mine, some beat up dayton 3 bars, my 72 spoke dayton (pre-stamped) with zenith locking 2 bars, and 96 spoke zeniths


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

My 7 year old , wore only once for a show 13x7 88 spoke D's :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 6 2006, 12:05 AM~6511532
> *My 7 year old , wore only once for a show 13x7  88 spoke D's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

My Old School Z'S!!!









Notice the Z's old style adapter!


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> My Old School Z'S!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> > My Old School Z'S!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Dec 3 2006, 05:37 PM~6686513
> *My Old School Z'S!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Stage II's.....I had a set of thoes. Nice wheels.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 16 2006, 01:24 PM~4633848
> *last one cant find my close up shot on the four  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: On my caddy now with new eagles


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Dec 4 2006, 04:41 PM~6693674
> *:biggrin: On my caddy now with new eagles
> 
> *


Not bad! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

My regal on 72 x-lace Z's............


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

My 72 spoke cross laced zeniths


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Dec 15 2006, 01:36 AM~6763476
> *My 72 spoke cross laced zeniths
> 
> 
> ...


That is the baddest 2 dr linc I have ever seen!


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2006, 09:17 AM~6765067
> *That is the baddest 2 dr linc I have ever seen!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

here are my 72 spoke dayton's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, nice


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Dec 18 2006, 06:06 PM~6782358
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Dec 18 2006, 06:06 PM~6782358
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn showoff :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> damn showoff :biggrin:
> [/quote
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

original pic courtesy of SIXONEFORLIFE


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 12 2005, 08:42 PM~3609044
> *:biggrin: 72 spoke all gold center dayton
> *


I need just one of these, do you have one for sale???


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Here's mine all banged up, its got the green sticker marked dayton, ohio, no stamps, how do you really tell its genuine. Just the quality i guess, they may fade but dont rust easily like chinas.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 24 2006, 08:53 PM~6818012
> *
> Here's mine all banged up, its got the green sticker marked dayton, ohio, no stamps, how do you really tell its genuine.  Just the quality i guess, they may fade but dont rust easily like chinas.
> *


if they are genuine daytons, they should have a number stamped on the back side of the hub, and if you look at the front, all the nipples will be turned in the same direction, like flat side out. dayton is the only company that does the nipples all matching in direction. mine arent stamped on the front of the hubs either, just means they were made like 94 or earlier before they started stamping the hubs.


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Dec 18 2006, 06:52 PM~6782275
> *here are my 72 spoke dayton's
> *


GUESS WHAT I PAID FOR THE SET ON EBAY ABOUT A MONTH AGO, THEY ARE SUPER CLEAN WITH NO CURB CHECKS AND NO RUST, CHROME ADAPTERS ????
560 shipped with tires!!!!!!


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

good deal


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

These are my 96 spoke engraved Zeniths sitting on new Premium Sportway 520s from way back in the day.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Those are real nice. Want to sell them ? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need one or two 13x7 100 spoke daytons...pm me if you have some for sale....


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 27 2006, 05:49 PM~6837343
> *Those are real nice. Want to sell them ?  :biggrin:
> *


 What up OldDirty,

Not sure what I am going to do with them. At the moment, I don't have a car to put them on. 

I think there are 4 or 5 people interested in them counting yourself. If you want send me your contact information and I will let you guys know once I figure out what the heck I am going to do with them. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 27 2006, 01:14 PM~6836179
> *These are my 96 spoke engraved Zeniths sitting on new Premium Sportway 520s from way back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...





very nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Dec 18 2006, 07:52 PM~6782275
> *here are my 72 spoke dayton's
> *


 I love them OG old school 3 bar Dayton knock offs. If anybody has a set like them for sale not beat the fuck up let me know thanks. Even if they are faded gold shit, as long as they are shit housed I'll rechrome them.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Forgot the closeup shot looking at the side of the Zenith Knock off. Pretty tight work isn't it?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FIRST SET OF 96 SPOKED SIGNATURE SERIES MADE!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 28 2006, 09:02 AM~6842729
> *Forgot the closeup shot looking at the side of the Zenith Knock off.  Pretty tight work isn't it?
> 
> 
> ...


pm me what you are asking for the wheels and tires.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 28 2006, 09:02 AM~6842729
> *Forgot the closeup shot looking at the side of the Zenith Knock off.  Pretty tight work isn't it?
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Looks like they were done by Rudy Pena?


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2006, 03:38 AM~6841950
> *I love them OG old school 3 bar Dayton knock offs. If anybody has a set like them for sale not beat the fuck up let me know thanks. Even if they are faded gold shit, as long as they are shit housed I'll rechrome them.
> *


im about to send my 3 wings to get gold plated :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 27 2006, 11:14 AM~6836179
> *These are my 96 spoke engraved Zeniths sitting on new Premium Sportway 520s from way back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are nice, even looks like some og zeniths lined their nipples up just like d's :0


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Good catch SunnyD. They sure did back in the day.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HEY vazquejs QUIT SHOWIN OFF MY WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 30 2006, 12:22 AM~6859915
> *HEY vazquejs QUIT SHOWIN OFF MY WHEELS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

for how much would someone in here sell their all chrome 72 spoke d's?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SELL ME THEM KO'S.
72 SPOKE APPROVED :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Dec 18 2006, 07:52 PM~6782275
> *here are my 72 spoke dayton's
> *


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 29 2006, 11:27 PM~6859951
> *for how much would someone in here sell their all chrome 72 spoke d's?
> *


i got a set with tires mounted but never rolled on. just ordered new 2 prong swept ko's with black flags, the ko;s themselves were 290 from dayton, make an offer


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 30 2006, 02:22 AM~6859915
> *HEY vazquejs QUIT SHOWIN OFF MY WHEELS  :biggrin:
> *


 I see someone is on jokey joke status.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2006, 04:47 AM~6861364
> *i got a set with tires mounted but never rolled on. just ordered new 2 prong swept ko's with black flags, the ko;s themselves were 290 from dayton, make an offer
> *


BITCH SELL THEM BACK TO ME THEN :0 - OH YEAH CALL ME FOOL, I GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT SOMETHIN :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2006, 02:47 AM~6861364
> *i got a set with tires mounted but never rolled on. just ordered new 2 prong swept ko's with black flags, the ko;s themselves were 290 from dayton, make an offer
> *


Do you have any pics of them?


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2006, 01:51 AM~6861077
> *SELL ME THEM KO'S.
> 72 SPOKE APPROVED :biggrin:
> *


sorry man no can do.... im about to gold plate these


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2006, 06:18 AM~6861537
> *BITCH SELL THEM BACK TO ME THEN  :0  - OH YEAH CALL ME FOOL, I GOTTA HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT SOMETHIN :0
> *


u can get em for 1250.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 30 2006, 06:35 AM~6861555
> *Do you have any pics of them?
> *


the knock offs arent here yet, will be here this week sometime.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2006, 09:04 PM~6866326
> *the knock offs arent here yet, will be here this week sometime.
> *


Where did you find them? I haven't had any luck. Are they the style I'm looking for?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Dec 30 2006, 10:15 PM~6866436
> *Where did you find them? I haven't had any luck. Are they the style I'm looking for?
> *


they are not the porecelain eagles they dont make them anymore. i got the swept ko's from dayton direct. they only make flags now, and they only make them in red, black, and white.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2006, 11:03 PM~6866316
> *u can get em for 1250.
> *


 :uh: 

call me fool. 940-902-1057


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 31 2006, 03:41 PM~6871333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Steelers, Daytons, and Cadillacs !  :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2006, 12:03 AM~6866316
> *u can get em for 1250.
> *


 :0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 27 2006, 11:14 AM~6836179
> *These are my 96 spoke engraved Zeniths sitting on new Premium Sportway 520s from way back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


the only way to go


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

13x7 72 Spoke All Gold Centers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Can't wait to knock these on my 72 spoke quads :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2006, 03:38 AM~6841950
> *I love them OG old school 3 bar Dayton knock offs. If anybody has a set like them for sale not beat the fuck up let me know thanks. Even if they are faded gold shit, as long as they are shit housed I'll rechrome them.
> *



I got a set for sale!

sent you a pm


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6844369
> *
> 
> FIRST SET OF 96 SPOKED SIGNATURE SERIES MADE!!!!!!!
> *




Nice 63!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

100 bucks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pm sent on spinners homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2006, 09:03 PM~6866316
> *u can get em for 1250.
> *


*NEW? WERE ?, HOW MANY SPOKES 100,88 OR 72?[/SIZE]* :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 9 2007, 03:33 PM~6945510
> *Can't wait to knock these on my 72 spoke quads :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

still lookin for a clean set of dayton spinners....pm me.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 08:35 AM~6959533
> *still lookin for a clean set of dayton spinners....pm me.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 04:53 PM~6962734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 02:53 PM~6962734
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


I thought you were looking for the porcelain emblems? I ordered after you did two sets of knock off's direct and got white and black porcelain flags for $56 a set. Give them a call and ask for Gary.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 11 2007, 07:15 PM~6964618
> *I thought you were looking for the porcelain emblems? I ordered after you did two sets of knock off's direct and got white and black porcelain flags for $56 a set. Give them a call and ask for Gary.
> *


i dont want porecelain unless its eagles...willing to pay TOP DOLLARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 08:18 PM~6964639
> *i dont want porecelain unless its eagles...willing to pay TOP DOLLARRRRRRRRRR
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

TTT


Always insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels...


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

TTT


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

OGMIDWEST said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> Always insist on Genuine Dayton Wire Wheels...


With kos and chips by Z


----------



## XV3 (Oct 22, 2016)

OGMIDWEST said:


> TTT


those ain't dayton spinners carnal


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Marty McFly said:


> With kos and chips by Z


 Lmao :roflmao:


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> With kos and chips by Z


 China Fool ! These are 100 $poke
Chinas straight up !


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> With kos and chips by Z


 Im the first one ever to have them like that too....I put a set of 30 weight ball bearings in them to make them fit......


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

I doubt very much anybody from the Midwest was the "first" to do anything In low riding, except maybe start fake chapters of Lowrider clubs


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> I doubt very much anybody from the Midwest was the "first" to do anything In low riding, except maybe start fake chapters of Lowrider clubs


I invented car clubs......and Cars


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> I doubt very much anybody from the Midwest was the "first" to do anything In low riding, except maybe start fake chapters of Lowrider clubs


I don't care what You say... My Mom said I could do anything I wanted to...


----------

